# Cách sử dụng lợi sữa MonMom hiệu quả giúp “gọi” sữa cho bé



## mommom2021 (5/8/21)

Trong những năm tháng đầu đời, trẻ cần được cung cấp đầy đủ các dưỡng chất, khoáng chất để phát triển toàn diện. Giai đoạn đầu, bé nhận chất dinh dưỡng chính từ sữa mẹ. Thế nhưng, nhiều mẹ gặp tình trạng tắc sữa, sữa loãng, mất sữa.

Được chiết xuất từ các thảo dược quý nhập khẩu từ Ấn Độ và Châu Âu, sản xuất với quy trình khép kín, chuẩn GMP, Monmom là 1 sản phẩm lợi sữa an toàn. Không chỉ giúp mẹ có lượng sữa dồi dào cho bé mà còn lấy lại sức khỏe, vóc dáng cho mẹ sau khi sinh.

Mặt hàng lợi sữa có công dụng giúp cho mẹ đang trong tình trạng “sữa không phân phối nhu cầu cho con bú” tiết ra sữa nhiều hơn tuy nhiên song đó còn giúp nâng cao chất lượng sữa giúp sữa mẹ sánh hơn, đặc hơn, thơm hơn và mát hơn, bảo đảm bổ trợ không thiếu chất dinh dưỡng cho việc nâng tầm phát triển tổng lực của trẻ nhỏ

*Cách sử dụng lợi sữa MonMom hiệu quả*

MonMom được bào chế dưới dạng bột pha dễ dàng hấp thu vào cơ thể mẹ.

Mẹ pha 4-6 gói, chia làm 2 lần uống mỗi ngày theo sự chỉ dẫn của chuyên gia tư vấn.

Ngay ngày đầu tiên: mẹ đã thấy ngực căng tức.

Sau 1-3 ngày, sữa bắt đầu về nhiều thêm.

Sau 5-7 ngày, sữa về ổn định, đặc thơm, sánh mịn.






*Để việc sử dụng lợi sữa MonMom có hiệu quả tốt hơn, mẹ cần lưu ý một số điểm sau:*


Mẹ nên uống đủ 2-2,5 lít nước mỗi ngày tùy vào thể trạng sẽ giúp mẹ cân bằng được dinh dưỡng trong cơ thể, tăng tiết sữa.
Thường xuyên cho trẻ bú vào một giờ nhất định để kích thích tiết sữa.
Tâm lí thoải mái, không bị căng thẳng.
Chế độ ăn uống tiết nhiều sữa: Chế độ ăn uống cân đối, hợp lý sẽ tốt cho sức khỏe và có nhiều sữa cho con bú. Các mẹ phải thực hiện trong suốt thời kỳ mang thai và sau khi sinh em bé. Đặc biệt, nên ăn đủ năng lượng, chất dinh dưỡng và đa dạng các loại thực phẩm.
Mỗi sản phẩm lợi sữa trước khi đưa đến tay người tiêu dùng đều đã được kiểm tra và định lượng phù hợp, kĩ càng về liều lượng sử dụng cụ thể để tránh tối đa việc “lợi bất cập hại”. Các mẹ đừng vì sản phẩm hỗ trợ lợi sữa thấy hiệu quả, sữa về nhiều thì rất mừng và chủ quan lại tự ý tăng/ giảm liều lượng sử dụng sai chỉ định của nhà sản xuất.
Phụ nữ cho con bú được điều hòa và kiểm soát chủ yếu thông qua prolactin. Tăng hay giảm nồng độ prolactin trong máu là yếu tố quyết định sự bài tiết sữa. Cho dù có đang dùng thuốc hay bất kì sản phẩm hỗ trợ lợi sữa nào thì người mẹ cũng cần nhớ phải cho con bú thường xuyên, đẩy đủ, đúng cữ hay vắt sữa khi bé không ăn hết để sữa về đều đặn, tránh ứ đọng gây tắc tia sữa, áp xe vú,…
Một số thực phẩm tốt cho sữa: nước lá đinh lăng, nước gạo lứt rang, nước rau má, nước nụ hoặc lá vối,...
*Các tiêu chí chọn sản phẩm lợi sữa cho mẹ*
*Nguồn gốc sản xuất*

Trước lúc quyết định hành động chọn mua dòng sản phẩm trước hết hãy tìm hiểu và khám phá rõ về nhãn hiệu và nguồn gốc nguồn gốc xuất xứ của dòng sản phẩm mà mình định mua.





Một mặt hàng có xuất xứ rõ ràng có nhãn hiệu danh tiếng được rất nhiều bà mẹ tin dùng chắc hẳn sẽ có được rất tốt mang đến nhiều lợi ích và tạo cảm giác bảo đảm an toàn cho người sử dụng.


----------

